# dog ate chicken bone



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

So I put the chicken bones out of reach after I ate Church's chicken tonight. Apparently, my 60lb dog ATE ALL the bones!! She seems fine, but I know that stuff like that can actually hurt her. It wasn't the thigh bones. I only ate one thigh though..is it possible that she might have massive teeth grinding skills?

Does anyone know if dogs can digest bones? I know this sounds dumb, and I doubt they do, but maybe they can??


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd definitely keep an eye on her.

It's always a *deep inhale* reaction when people hear a dog ate cooked chicken bones, but about a year ago my parents dog ate the WHOLE chicken carcass. She called the e-vet and they said that it's likely he would be okay but to keep an eye on him.

I'm not sure if they're digested, but I'm pretty sure the worry is that they'll splinter and could puncture the stomache or intestines. Or they could cause some injury on the way out if you know what I mean.

So, I personally know a dog that consumed a LOT of cooked chicken bone and was perfectly fine, but I have heard horror stories of dogs who didn't make out quite as well.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know/have known quite a few dogs that are/were purposely fed cooked chicken bones by their owners, and they're all fine. One family was so poor they would go through the garbage at the park to find picnic leftovers to feed their dogs....so their dogs got lots of fried chicken leftovers. Another family just think their dog should get the bones "because she likes them". Anyway, all those dogs are fine. However, I do know a guy who says his childhood dog died from eating chicken bones. 

I certainly wouldn't give my dogs cooked chicken bones on purpose. Just too risky. But obviously it's not fatal most of the time. Hopefully your doggy will be fine. Just keep a close eye on her and call the vet if anything seems off.


----------



## gtull1 (May 24, 2008)

They can digest the bones just fine. Nothing to worry about, in my experience.


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)

since you posted this a couple of days ago, it's probably too late for this technique now... but i'll post this here in case anyone else has this problem...

my dog stole some chicken bones last month from the trash and ate about 4 whole legs worth of bones. i called the vet immediately and they told me to feed the dog 2 pieces of white bread soaked in vegetable oil (with the idea that it would surround the bones and help push them through). Then watch the dog closely for any signs of trouble for 48 hours, like straining to poop, blood in stool, bad diarrhea, etc. They said you can expect to see a little diarrhea at first from the bread and oil. Take the dog in for xrays if you encounter any of these problems. It could take up to 2 weeks for the bones to pass, but the first 48 hours are the most critical. They recommended I bring her in for xrays anyway, but I decided to wait to see if she'd pass them on her own.

i fed my dog the bread soaked in oil, then instead of kibble for her dinner, she had cooked barley and chicken (no bones ). the barley is really fibrous and pushed all the bones out the next day, and my dog was fine. the bones weren't digested, though, i could clearly see large pieces of them in her stool.


----------



## phelana (Mar 26, 2008)

Here in the Caribbean dogs eat chicken bones. I used to give them to my dogs too but stopped for obvious reasons. I'm sure he will be fine but if in doubt, get an xray.


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

As we all know, cooked chicken bones can seriously hurt a dog's intestines. Should it ever happen again: Feed a couple of spoonfuls of Sauerkraut (the German version - it's milder and will most likely be better liked by the dog). The Sauerkraut will wrap around the object and hopefully ease it out the rear end.  I hope your pup is fine.


----------



## L'Inconnue (Mar 30, 2020)

gtull1 said:


> They can digest the bones just fine. Nothing to worry about, in my experience.


Do you know what you are: A sraight bullet headed to any dog whose owner is listening to you, nothing is more dangerous to a dog then a chicken bone especially cooked, if the dog chews it, it is then a certain painful death, the bone splits into tiny shards inside the stomach and intestines, this becomes like someone drank a glass of broken glass, there will be bleeding and a lot of pain, digestive system bails out then the rest of the organs, then seizures, paralysis and death. Very few dogs are not affected in this way and even they sustain some damage to their system resulting in a very poor health and of course pain. Just where did you get such a fatal information that you are casually and irresponsibly sharing on the internet, please don't tell me you have dogs


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

L'Inconnue said:


> Do you know what you are: A sraight bullet headed to any dog whose owner is listening to you, nothing is more dangerous to a dog


Do you know what YOU are? Responding to a 12-year-old thread that NOBODY was going to read until you resurrected it from the dead.


----------



## Miles Scott (Jan 14, 2019)

I feed my dogs a raw diet which includes chicken and of course the bones, they can digest them no problem, that's what their digestive systems were built for. They are carnivores. While I wouldnt feed cooked bones, and you sometimes hear horror stories about dogs that have eaten them, I wouldn't worry about it. That being said I would definitely keep a watchful eye on the dog for a few days afterwards and if there are any issues bring it to the vet.


----------

